# Little power lite rescue



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Trying to not grab more than I need (yeah, right) but the neighbor set this little fella out by the trash. A $19 eBay carb install and she is back in the game.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Nice score.
I am keeping my eye out for one of these Powerlite 2 strokes for my deck. Hope to find a decent deal on one by next winter.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

great grab, those work great for their size.


----------

